# F60 Yamaha + Mitzi 17' prop advice?



## Jomofro (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi folks,
I am looking to get a 2nd prop for my 2007 Yamaha F60. My hull is a 2007 Mitzi - non tunnel. The current prop is a stainless, 3-blade prop. I don't know much more about it but it says 'G 14' on it. The boat is kept in a remote location so I think I should get a 2nd prop so I always have a spare. I'll either use the new prop as a spare or primary. Any suggestions???  I really don't know much about this stuff. I typically run a full load on the skiff. Depending on wind I'm seeing #'s in the 4900-5300 range and speeds of between 30 - 34 mph WOT.
thank you!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

U need to be turning max rpm rated on ur mota r u wont get all d performance! Max auta be 6000 rpm, see mota spec sheet! May need less pitch.


----------



## Jomofro (Oct 24, 2016)

UPDATE: I had Michelle at PowerTech recommend a new prop and she absolutely nailed it. Went with the PowerTech 12-Pitch NREB3. I'm now up to 6000-6100 rpms and 35-36 mph WOT with a full load and bimini top. Performance increased by 20%!


----------

